# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के लिये बधाई संदेश यहाँ लिखे...

## Krish13

भारतीय टीम को मेरी हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ मुझे पूरा भरोसा है इस बार हमारा भारत विश्व विजेता जरुर बनेगा...
Best of luck

----------


## rajul

hahaha wo to banega h bhia

----------


## ravi chacha

1.सांगकारा अपनी बीबी से- चाय ला के दो

बीबी ने प्लेट में चाय दी

सांगकारा गुस्से से- कप कहां है कप में लाके दो।

बीबी बोली- कप तो तेरा बाप धोनी ले गया।

2.दिल का दर्द अभी बाकी है

ये जीत दुश्मनों पर बहुत ही भारी है

उनको हराना कोई नई बात नहीं

पाक को हरा चुके हैं अब श्रीलंका की बारी है।

3. जीत चुके हम हर जंग

अब ये बाजी भी हमारी है

ऑस्ट्रेलिया पाक को मार चुके अब श्रीलंका की बारी है।

4. सांगकारा- भगवान प्लीज मुझे भारत के खिलाफ जीता दो

भगवान- सॉरी, मैं भारत का नॉन-स्ट्राइकर ओपनर बल्लेबाज हूं।

5. श्रीलंका वालों

ये बाजी वर्ल्डकप की बाजी है

ये बाजी तुम ही हारोगे

हर घर से तोता निकलेगा

तुम कितने तोते मारोगे

फाइनल मैच को हार कर तुम श्रीलंका को भागोगे।

6. हट जाओ रास्ते से... 

वेस्टइंडीज, ऑस्ट्रेलिया, पाकिस्तान की टीम घर वापस जा रही है

अगली बारी घर जाने की श्रीलंका की है। 

7. टीम इंडिया डर के आगे जीत है...

जीत के आगे न्यूड पूनम पांडे।

8. श्रीलंका के लिए हैट्रिक का क्या मतलब?

मतलब कि 3 रन 3 गेंदो पर...

9. कर दे इतना सा काम भारत का

फिर बढ़े एहतराम भारत का

यह दुआ है तमाम भारत की

'वर्ल्ड कप' पर हो नाम भारत का...!!

10. कुछ भी नहीं है शंका हम तो लूटेंगे

बजने लगा है डंका हम तो लूटेंगे

चंडीगढ़ में लाहौर हमने लूटा था 

अब मुंबई में लंका हम तो लूटेंगे

----------

